
Starbucks Economics (2006) - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/everyday_economics/2006/01/starbucks_economics.html
======
xfour
Even the short is too big. Midway through the article it talks about how it’s
supposed to be five or six oz. short is still eight.

Thought when I saw the $4.65 or so ripoff flat white they’d figured it out
until the barista asked “what size”, arg....

------
tedunangst
Really? How embarrassing can it be to order a short drink at a Starbucks?

~~~
clamprecht
Embarrassing would be ordering just the espresso shots, then adding the free
milk yourself. I think some baristas call this the 'ghetto latte'. Learned
from /r/starbucks

~~~
grawprog
I dunno about the ghetto latte, but I do kind of dislike paying an extra $2,
or whatever it is more for an Americano than an espresso shot considering the
rest of drink is hot water. They also charge more for each larger size without
adding more espresso which means you essentially pay more for more hot water.
I've never done it, but i've seen a couple people order espresso and a cup of
hot water before.

